# Any experience with Sevcon DC controllers?



## vwdevotee (Mar 8, 2008)

What kind of quality are their products?  Are they Curtis quality, or no-name chinese Jack's Control Shack quality? Or something else? Specifically I'm looking at an MOS90D which is rated for 24-96V and 600A. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Sevcon is fine but you need an external programer to program them. You can't just hook up to a computer to change parameters. That is the only real fault. Good for low power sepex vehicles. Motor cycles with sepex motors or small industrial vehicles or at best maybe a VW Bug. 96 volt minimum for a decent runner for street and low speed freeway driving like at 55 mph. 

Pete


----------



## vwdevotee (Mar 8, 2008)

Would most lift truck repair shops have the programmer for it? What all parameters will need to be set before I can repurpose it from 36V lift truck to 96V city car?


----------



## vwdevotee (Mar 8, 2008)

By city car I mean never going on the motorway because my momma (for whom I'm planning to build this EV) is scared of the motorway (being old and getting rearended at 60mph will do that I guess).


----------



## vwdevotee (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry, I'm slow some things. This would be a SepEx controller? From what I've read that won't normally work with most lift truck motors, will it? Shoot. I found one I could get for a pretty good deal.


----------

